# Pear Wood smoked Jarlsberg Swiss, mushroom, green pepper, onion Fatty



## dr k (Apr 5, 2013)

0327131335.jpg



__ dr k
__ Apr 5, 2013






Rolled out 1Lb. sausage chub with a beer bottle in a zip lock bag.













0327131402.jpg



__ dr k
__ Apr 5, 2013






Mushrooms with diced peppers and onions.













0328131215.jpg



__ dr k
__ Apr 5, 2013






Cut open and removed one side of zip lock bag and put down Jarlsberg Swiss and other ingredients and rolled them up in the sausage.  I only got one full roll out of this over stuffed fatty.  Made a bacon weave on plastic wrap and transferred this roll to the bacon.













0328131244.jpg



__ dr k
__ Apr 5, 2013






I used 1Ib of bacon to make the weave 8 strips wide with the bacon slightly overlapping, making It a tight weave to keep everything inside.













0404131218.jpg



__ dr k
__ Apr 5, 2013






I used The Big Red Kamado Kooker with Pear wood.  Started @ 180* for an hour then 225* for an hour then 300* for a half hour to crisp the bacon.













0404132134.jpg



__ dr k
__ Apr 5, 2013






The new Maverick OT3BBQ smoker Thermometer worked great.













0404132143b.jpg



__ dr k
__ Apr 5, 2013






Let it set for 20 minutes then slice.  It was Fantastic!  I need to try a pizza fatty with Italian sausage and a Reuben maybe with ground chuck instead of sausage.  The list is endless.


----------



## smoke happens (Apr 5, 2013)

Well done.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 5, 2013)

Nice looking Fatty! I still don't understand the fungus part though!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Apr 5, 2013)

Nice looking fatty!

Never tried pear wood.  How is it?

Bill


----------



## dr k (Apr 7, 2013)

Bill,

Pear is mellow like Apple.  I do have some Mulberry dried I've never used and it's suppose to be similar to apple and other fruit woods.


----------

